# Renewed without a chat session or voice call



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

I was dreading this time of year when I had to cancel or renew. Chat was unavailable so I called.

Instead of waiting on hold forever only to talk to someone with a thick accent I couldn't understand, the automated prompt offered me another year of what I had...Music & Entertainment for $72. Quick & painless.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Mike Lang said:


> I was dreading this time of year when I had to cancel or renew. Chat was unavailable so I called.
> 
> Instead of waiting on hold forever only to talk to someone with a thick accent I couldn't understand, the automated prompt offered me another year of what I had...Music & Entertainment for $72. Quick & painless.


Same thing happened to me a few months ago. I was both surprised and pleased! They must have gotten so much negative feedback on their renewal process that they revamped it.


----------

